# Finding a breeder in GA



## Jamie1186 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! My family was introduced to the maltese breed several years ago when we adopted an older maltese from a woman who no longer had the time to care for her. She was an amazing little girl and my whole family fell in love with her but because she was older when we got her, she was only in our family for 2 years before passing on. We were all pretty heartbroken and still sometimes visit her grave that is on some family land. 

My mother is now an "empty nester" and would like to add a maltese to her home. However, this time she wants a puppy so she can have the little one in her life for longer. I am helping her research because we want to be sure to find a reputable breeder in our area. We live in the metro Atlanta area (about 30 minutes south of downtown). 

I found this breeder online. And things "seem" ok but I know how looks can be deceiving so does anyone have any experience or opinions on this breeder. 
Beautiful Maltese Puppies

Or does anyone have any other suggestions.

Thanks so much!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

First of all, welcome to SM. You are doing the right thing asking about where to get a Maltese. I'm pretty sure that site is a Puppy Broker. He also has yorkies and Shih Tsu on different sites. Please avoid brokers.pet stores and puppy mills. The poor breeder pairs have such miserable lives. Try looking at the American Maltese Association's list of breeders. Also, I'm sure some of the members on here will chime in with suggestions. Several of us have pups from Ilovitt Maltese. She's in Alabama, but I know she has a litter of males. BTW, if you've never had a little male, they are so sweet and loving. Good luck. Please stick around and share pics of your new baby.


----------



## Jamie1186 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you so much! And I just realized I put this on the wrong board so I'm sorry about that. I was reading the thread about family maltese and I'm definitely glad I asked, something seemed a little fishy. Thanks for the suggestion. I was looking at Lovitt and we were actually looking for a male so that's perfect. Although Lovitt is about 3 hours away so I would like it if I can find somewhere closer but I know it's worth it to do that rather than go to a back yard breeder or puppy mill.


----------



## Jamie1186 (Jan 9, 2013)

does anyone have any experience with Atlanta Maltese?
atlanta maltese


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Do Your Homework!*

*Hello From Pa--Searching Is So Scarey, And Involves A Lot Of Time. I was Lucky To get Yogi Here In My Hometown. But Looking For A Playmate Has Been so Hard--So Many Scams. I Have Worked For A Few Months Now. Just Be Careful Study Those Adds. No One Thing Its So Very Worth It!!==Good Luck!B)*


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Neither of those look like show breeders to me. I would not be surprised to find out that they are actually brokers. But at the very least they would be BYBs. 

There are some show breeders in GA. Atlanta has a show coming up where you could go meet some and see their dogs. http://www.onofrio.com/plist/grif1pl.pdf

When I lived in GA, I got my Maltese from Debbie Cleckley at Jacob Maltese. She is no longer actively breeding herself, but she mentored my friends Fran Lovitt of I-Lovitt Maltese and Deb Ray of Grace Maltese. Both of these women are wonderful and well worth a little bit of a trip from the Altanta area.


----------



## Jamie1186 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you so much! I have contacted Lovitt and I am looking at Grace right now.


----------



## Jamie1186 (Jan 9, 2013)

Puppies For Sale - Georgia Maltese Breeders

This site seems strange to me. What is up with this site? Any insight?


-Never mind it's an awful site!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Stay away from that site, you will find this video interesting:

Today Show Airs HSUS Investigation into Huge Internet Puppy Broker : The Humane Society of the United States

I would stick with the two breeders Carina mentioned.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I believe Lovitt and Grace will be the closest to you. They didn't have puppies when I was looking. I went with a breeder further away and he was flown to me I would've preferred to have met the puppy in person but I couldn't wait. Tennessee also have a couple of breeders with puppies, Sands Maltese and Midis Maltese I spoke to both and they were very nice. Good Luck!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

You should also try Eva at Unforgettable Maltese. She is really sweet and located in Georgia.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

